# Oil furnace not lighting



## tbert86 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have an oil furnace that doesn't light for some reason.  It is feeding oil, the electrodes are sparking (when I take them out and test them), the transformer is connecting to the electrodes, but for whatever reason when it's in the furnace it's not lighting.  Any ideas?  

I've tried to sweep our the furnace with a shop vac but I can't really get in there to clean out the soot.


----------



## Blue Jay (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds to me like a weak transformer. When you have the air blowing across it it could blow the spark out.


----------

